

A YC for Wales: Sir Terry Matthews' 'boot camp' for Welsh entrepreneurs - mopoke
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-12793067

======
klaut
This doesn't sound like YC to me. For starters, they will have to be
"successful graduates".

